# Screen Printing vs. Heat Transfers



## hawaiianhardball (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been screen printing my shirts for the last 10 years and have recently noticed that a lot of companies are turning to heat transfers because of its convenience. I have inquired about the heat transfers and been referred to ACE Tranfer Company in Ohio. After seeing the transfers, they seem to be very "rubbery" to the touch after applied to t-shirts. I have seen some transfers that seem like they are actually in the fabric and I couldn't tell if they were heat pressed on.

Has anyone used heat transfers in place of screen printing and what has your experience been? 

Any companies you could recommend?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you talking about screen printed heat transfers (plastisol transfers)? Or inkjet printed transfers?

There's a few companies that do that listed here:

Custom Plastisol Transfer printers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095


----------



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

I chose to use screen printed transfers rather than buying screen printing equipment. Saved a bundle. They are just as good as long as you go with a good company. I use AET but I hear that there are other good ones out there as well. I just like AET b/c they dont charge for ganging. I just can't see charging per image when you can fit more than one image on there. I think charging gang fees are a ripoff.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi J,
I've been doing transfers for a while now & have found numerous concerns with the process. Working with paper for light colors is great if you use a quality paper. As for opaque paper for dark colors, what you said about a rubbery feel is true. Also after applied, the paper does not breathe due to being solid so it causes sweating. Also, these papers are a pain to launder in that care must be taken to not use bleach or bleach alternative detergent as well as fabric softener. I'm personally embarrassed to tell a customer of these potential problems. If I were buying & had a choice I'd definitely prefer to wear something screened rather than transfers. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to screen print as I don't do this for a living. My advice would be to stay with screens except for small orders if customers will accept laundering pains. Be well,
Mike


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Skinbus said:


> Hi J,
> I've been doing transfers for a while now & have found numerous concerns with the process. Working with paper for light colors is great if you use a quality paper. As for opaque paper for dark colors, what you said about a rubbery feel is true. Also after applied, the paper does not breathe due to being solid so it causes sweating. Also, these papers are a pain to launder in that care must be taken to not use bleach or bleach alternative detergent as well as fabric softener. I'm personally embarrassed to tell a customer of these potential problems. If I were buying & had a choice I'd definitely prefer to wear something screened rather than transfers. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to screen print as I don't do this for a living. My advice would be to stay with screens except for small orders if customers will accept laundering pains. Be well,
> Mike


 
Above I believe they are talking about plasitol transfers which are completely different than using regular transfer paper. Plasitol transfers are screen prints that are printed onto a paper that you are able to press on but dont have the window like regular transfers and are made with screenprint inks not laser or inkjet. Plasitol is basically the same as screenprint, it just gives you the the freedom to apply them as your orders come in.

Bobbie


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I do a ton of work in the local school systems with the sports teams and outfitting them in things each sport seaon. I have use Transfer Express the most and I absolutely love them. Never had a problem with a SINGLE transfers, not one. I also use First Edition, who are great, but take a little longer, and I have used Howard's Graphics and Versatranz. they all do a great job!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Plastisol transfers are awesome!


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think heat transfers are best for photo prints or artwork with lots of colors. For spot colors, I think the best system is still screen printing and seems to be the industry standard. I print photos, so I use laser transfers on light colors and since there does not seem to be a decent opaque paper, I'm experimenting with 4 color process screen printing for dark colors.

Now and then I do print logo shirts for businesses in one or two colors. I've been printing to the shirt, but I'm switching to printing my own plastisol transfers. I figure if a regular customer orders 10 shirts, I can go ahead and print 30 or so transfers while the screens are set up and put the rest away. When he re-orders, all I have to do is press the transfers in storage.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I will check these out I work with the schools also and I am looking for a good and fast company that can do transferss. I am finding that some people come to me at the last minute and need shirts quick. I was looking to get into screen printing but just don't have the time so I started researching for a cutter and a press. Do you do any wor yourself or you send yours to these companies? I would like to order my transfers and applly them myself.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

For some reason the link, I typed in is wrong. The correct link is Ace Transfer Company, Inc. . I eally believe this is the greatest company, that i have ever dealt with.I have never missed a deadline or received a mistake from them. .... JB


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I work with schools for the majority of my business. I deal with transfer express 98% of the time. They are fast, reliable, great customer service and I think reasonably priced. The quality if awesome.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

We used Transfer Express...and yes, they did offer a great product, but we shopped around and compared, and found that FM Expressions works just as good for a lot less in cost. The only thing with them is they require a lot of specifics with the graphic file types and methods. Transfer Express does it all for you (layers, colors, etc). The one thing I can say is Transfer Express is top notch for names and numbers. And very reasonable when it comes to these two things. Great for sports team shirts and jerseys.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

I have only used plastisol transfers and they are very good quality. I go through Howard Graphics in Illinois. The only issue I have though is with an order of like 12 shirts, I don't make much money b/c the cost of transfers are higher with a small quantity and I have to stay competitive with my pricing. For those smaller orders, I am looking to buy screen printing equipment and make more money on the small orders. Cost of ink is a lot less than ordering transfers in small quantities.


----------



## jgrimes (May 9, 2008)

Does any one use the versacam VP-300 and if so what do you think of it. I am trying to figure out if this would fit my company best or if I should go to screen printing. I not only print t-shirts but we print uniforms. Most of the uniforms we print are 100% poly and we are just looking for the best solutions to our printing needs. Also looking for the most cost effective.


----------



## youtalk (Apr 15, 2010)

sunnydayz said:


> Above I believe they are talking about plasitol transfers which are completely different than using regular transfer paper. Plasitol transfers are screen prints that are printed onto a paper that you are able to press on but dont have the window like regular transfers and are made with screenprint inks not laser or inkjet. Plasitol is basically the same as screenprint, it just gives you the the freedom to apply them as your orders come in.
> 
> Bobbie


Can you explain this a little further?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

youtalk said:


> Can you explain this a little further?


 
I am not Sunny, but here is a great article...
Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------



## tshirttron4 (Jul 11, 2011)

does anyone on here know if "screenprinted heat transfers" will go bad after being stored for a long period of time?


----------

